# Pink Diaper Syndrome???



## cpicerno (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi !! I have been trying to find the diagnosis code for pink diaper syndrome but I haven't been able to find anything on this.  Does anyone know of the diagnosis code for this syndrome?? 

Thanks!


----------



## salCCS (Oct 27, 2012)

pink diaper syndrome in newborns, a
benign phenomenon in which a red-brown spot of urine in the diaper is caused by
urate crystals. Many substances discolor urine, such as pigments (eg, hemoglobin,
myoglobin), food substances (eg, beets, blackberries), drugs (eg, rifampin,
pyridium, nitrofurantoin, metronidazole), and organic biochemicals
(eg, porphyrins, methemoglobin)

i'd use 791.9


----------



## cpicerno (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you SO much!!


----------



## salCCS (Oct 30, 2012)

anytime


----------



## karinoeldf (Aug 22, 2016)

*Related question*

Does anyone know the HCPC code for Rifampin via IV?


----------



## JEYCPC (Aug 24, 2016)

J3490 - only code listed under Rifampin - Unclassified drugs-Bill on paper.  Bill one unit. Identify drug and total dosage in "remarks" field.

Rifampin is in the list under this code.


----------

